# Rotor 3D vs FSA SLK Light Crankset - Opinions?



## djdube525 (Mar 17, 2011)

*BB Right Rotor 3D vs FSA SLK Light Crankset - Opinions?*

(Crossposting from the Components forum... might be more applicable here)


I was wondering if anyone had a strong opinion on either of these two cranksets. They are the two options available on a Cervelo R3 (BB Right cranks).

I'm a very caustic sweater... which had me leaning towards the FSAs as they are carbon. However, when my R3 came in, it was supplied with the Roto cranks (LBS is willing to swap out at no charge). Anyone know how well the Rotors hold up in that regard?

I'm assuming both are similarly stiff?

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## AaronMaechand (Aug 7, 2008)

From what I hear Rotor is Much more stiff and more $$. Your shop can swap them out at no charge and then resell to someone for profit. If they swap them out I hope they give you a credit for the difference...Just my opinion (I was at a dealer yesterday who told me all about them).


----------

